
The Startup Curve - prakash
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2008/4/23/the_startup_curve/
======
pg
I didn't add those labels, though. Those were added by Trevor as a joke.

~~~
jkush
I would have thought there'd be a few more wiggles of false hope just before
the trough of sorrow. You know, to make the trough of sorrow that much deeper
and painful!

------
immad
The first 3 comments on that post are hilarious

------
diego
The first comment says "Techcrunch only shows startups in the US or startups
from the insiders - people who know Mike Arrington personally."

I know this is not the case. My company is not in the US and I don't know Mike
Arrington. I just contacted them through their standard form, they liked one
of our products and reviewed it favorably:

<http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/23/twitter-trends-twist/>

~~~
ivankirigin
Note that comment's author.

------
abstractbill
This is _exactly_ what justin.tv's traffic curve looks like. I joined just
around the first Wiggles Of False Hope.

------
mhartl
N.B. This is from the whiteboard at the Y Combinator Mountain View office.
Seeing it gives me an eerie _Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate_ feeling.
The hockey stick at the end gives me a _little_ hope, but that trough looks
awfully long...

------
JacobAldridge
We apply a similar framework that tracks all the Stages of a business journey;
I like the additional depth and experience this adds (through both the graph
and the labels, however humourous) to the initial Start-Up Stage.

------
edw519
Looks like the seeds of a meta-essay.

